

Show HN: Ansible Weekly - mattjaynes
http://devopsu.com/newsletters/ansible-weekly-newsletter.html

======
mattjaynes
Ansible has been taking off in the DevOps world and this newsletter curates
the latest news from the community.

Just launched the first issue today, which you can see here:

[http://devopsu.com/newsletters/ansible-
weekly/1.html](http://devopsu.com/newsletters/ansible-weekly/1.html)

If you're not familiar with Ansible, check out my earlier blog post on it:
"Shell Scripts vs Ansible: Fight!"

[http://devopsu.com/blog/ansible-vs-shell-
scripts/](http://devopsu.com/blog/ansible-vs-shell-scripts/)

